# Un po' di relax. Man



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2014)

L' ho visto il 24 pomeriggio, in un baretto talmente imboscato che non saprei ritornarci, nemmeno attivando il GPS.
Ci siamo seduti ad un tavolinetto sormontato da una specie di tovaglia molto lunga, sicché...
Avendo il mostro biondo davanti...insomma...mi è partitocil trip erotico a manetta.
Ero li che sorseggiavo un caffè doppio e me lo mangiavo mentre mi parlava delle sue orchidee.
Mmmhhh...che sesso la tazzina del caffè tutta nascosta dalle sue grandi mani.
E mmmhhhh che sesso quella zazzera cortissima bionda con i primi fili bianchi e mmmhhh che super sesso tutto lui nel solito completo Zegna scuro.

-Perché mi guardi cosi?-
-Perché vorrei rotolarmi addosso a te.- flapflap
- Non fare flapflap perché quello di cui ho voglia io esula totalmente da tutti gli occhioni del mondo-
Ho dovuto stringere le gambe, perché la Guest ha cominciato ad agitarsi.
Ho reclinato il collo assumendo un'espressione molto cenerentola .
-E di cosa hai voglia?- super flapflap
-Ho voglia di leccarti e morsetti. Ho voglia di scoparti , farti sudare, scoperti ancora e ancora leccarti finché non vieni.-
L' ho fissato, mentre diventava rosso.
-Minchia. Stiamo parlando di sbalzo ormonale pesante!-
Cioè. Man non è mai cosi diretto. È troppo "timido".
Ma mentre parlava, nonostante il rossore, mi fissava con i suoi occhi chiari a fessura. E scandiva deciso.
A quel punto sono entrata in modalità porno kreti.
Mi sono tolta una scarpa e...
Ha spalancato gli occhi -Tebe che...-
-Quanto ben di dio sprecato...- ho sussurrato affranta e sospirosa toccando con le dita dei piedi il suo pannocchione duro sotto i pantaloni.
-Tebe per favore, togli...-
Ho premuto un po', sorridendogli innocente. E a quel punto mi ha arpionato una caviglia.
Che brivido. Che incredibile brivido.
Testa. Cuore. Figa.
Un brivido come un proiettile.
Ho cercato di togliere il piede ma non molla va la caviglia.
Ha cominciato a massaggiarmi il collo del piede. Poi a circumnavigare con l indice l' ossicino che spunta.
Io ero...rapita.
Tipo fattona immagino, perchè quel tocco non lo sentivo solo sulla pelle, ma proprio dentro.
Ci siamo salutati venti minuti dopo.
-Buone feste Man-
-Buone feste Tebina.-



Altro che Chanel.
Mi ci vuole il bromuro.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Dicembre 2014)

Che meravigliosi preliminari 
Pensa quanta erotica tensione state accumulando.
Spero che il motel sia ampiamente assicurato....quando vi incontrerete, scatenerete il magma terrestre!


----------



## Eliade (13 Gennaio 2015)

Vai MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

